
In 63 days Trump will inherit mass surveillance from Obama - throwawayIndian
http://unplugthensa.org
======
djschnei
Cracks me up this is presented like "Obama, come on, we know you're a good
guy. Pleassssse".

Give me a break... Barack loves extrajudicial powers.

This is the problem with large, powerful governments. Sooner or later, the
other guys will have the power.

If you voted for Obama (ESPECIALLY twice) and you're worried about Trump
having power over the NSA, I am laughing at you.

~~~
gyoza
You do realize the bush administration started this entire thing right? Get
your facts right.

[https://www.eff.org/nsa-spying/timeline](https://www.eff.org/nsa-
spying/timeline)

~~~
sooheon
Nowhere did your parent claim Obama created the surveillance state. Only that
he loves taking advantage of it, which is true. For the same reasons he has
shown no leniency to Manning or Snowden.

------
dingaling
It's a rather incoherent message. First, they state:

"Take action to dismantle the NSA"

which shouldn't be too difficult, just revoke the 1952 Presidential Order and
defund them from the intelligence budget.

Then:

"The NSA has turned the Internet into a weapon, collecting everything it can.
"

OK going steady so far, still on-message. All _n_ -billion people on the
Internet are in the dragnet and we're all nodding in agreement.

But then, when they enumerate their actual action-points:

"Delete the data stored on Americans, and demolish the physical infrastructure
needed to collect this data. "

So it's not dismantling they actually want but _blunting_. Still want to keep
the NSA to spy on those nasty non-persons abroad.

Look I don't have a problem with Americans calling for the NSA to stop spying
on Americans, that's your internal problem. But please don't wrap it up in
hyperbole about 'dismantling' the NSA if you don't actually mean that.

------
benmcnelly
Why would Obama pardon Snowden, it is obvious he is in agreement on the whole
"he is a traitor" thing. Also, why is Trump inheriting thing a motivating
factor for anyone?

"Oh God! Please give us back the situation where government overreach is back
in the hands of career politicians!"

How about you instead focus on petitioning to the new President who might
actually be swayed into doing something about it if conservative and liberals
come together and push for it. He's a populist, make it the cool thing to
do...

~~~
llamataboot
Because the President-Elect has shown himself to be dangerously autocratic,
almost comically (if it wasn't so tragic) unprepared for governance up to and
including things known by 8th grade civics students, grudge-holding and
vendetta-seeking, not a fan of freedom of the press, again almost comically
(if it wasn't so tragic) sensitive to insults and slights, and shows no sense
of even understanding, much less respecting, the institutions that we have
built to rein in this sort of thing.

Like I get it, I was in the streets during Clinton's terms and during Bush's
terms and I strongly opposed the expansion of the shadow surveillance state
under Obama.

But pretending that handing it over to Trump is a normal handover to a
Republican administration is whistling past the graveyard.

~~~
cylinder
Looks like that's what America wants in a leader as he was elected
democratically.

Either enact the powers or don't. Assume anyone can become President.

Curious how Trump is "autocratic" and Obama is not. Was Obama not autocratic
when he drone-killed US citizens without due process? I'm not even sure what
the word means. Obviously the President is entrusted with some powers that are
autocratic and some that are checked by the other branches.

------
benevol
"A new leader will be elected, they'll flip the switch, say that because of
the crisis, because of the dangers that we face in the world - some new and
unpredicted threat - we need more authority, we need more power. And there
will be nothing the people can do at that point to oppose it. It will be
turnkey tyranny." \- Edward Snowden (June 2013)

------
jackskell
I guess it's only ok when YOUR GUY runs ramshod over the Constitution...

It's really telling about intentions, particularly in view of registries, or
lists, where it's perfectly ok to keep a master list of gun purchasers, but
not illegal aliens (or apparently, even visa holders). We were told "what's
the harm in a list". Looks like we knew what what your intentions were the
whole time for the list... Action against those people when possible or
politically expedient...

------
module0000
I wonder what list we all end up on if we actually fill out and submit
anything on the form from the link?

~~~
benevol
Now ask yourself if you want to live the rest of your life asking yourself
these questions all the time.

------
Animats
And Steve Bannon, the guy who runs Breitbart News, will have access to the
take.

------
sharemywin
not if Obama shuts it down and does tell him about it...

~~~
jasonkostempski
"Damn it, he took the Lightning cable to transfer the data from the external
drive! Can't afford another one of those on a $1 salary."

